# Nuggets New Logo



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*New*










*Old*










I personally prefer the new one.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

I like the old one... and I also like the one before that better then either.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> I like the old one... and I also like the one before that better then either.












Yeah, I like this one better too.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, i like that too..!


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

My vote 

1. The old one
2. The one before the old one
3. The new one


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

The new ones too bright, it's just weird. I like the formation though. The colors are questionable, but they look nice on the jerseys. So I'll vote thumbs up.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Unlike most others, I prefer the new one. I am a big fan of simple labels that still get the team across, which the new one does in spades.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

i thought the new logo was the old logo with the new colors link this is the team site and the old logo with the new colors is all over it:yes:


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bruno34115</b>!
> i thought the new logo was the old logo with the new colors link this is the team site and the old logo with the new colors is all over it:yes:


Click Here


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Sorry but I think the new one is horrible. The Old one is the best ever.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

WOOOHOOOO!!!!!


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

lol was that last one really a logo?


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

I like the new one, but I have some doubts about the new jersey. Its different, and I might get to like it after a while, but its just too bright..lol


----------

